# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #1823 DeathDeal Ζωγράφου AP in action

## DeathDeal

από Παρασκευή 25/3 ετέθη εις λειτουργείαν κατευθυντικό AP WRT54GS με built-in biquad (ngia built) κεραία το οποίο στοχεύει προς Πανεπιστήμιο και βουνό. 

*ESSID: awmn-1823
Channel: 1
Κάθετη πόλωση
802.11b only AP
DHCP support*

Οι κάτωθι κάτοχοι Node id στην nodedb μπορούν να δοκιμάσουν να κάνουν scan σε πρώτη φάση και αν διαθέτουν εξοπλισμό να συνδεθούν και να πάρουν μια ip από 10.26.128.34-62 με netmask 255.255.255.224 και gateway 10.26.128.33. Για το scan αν δεν έχετε εξοπλισμό επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου ή με τον ngia για να βοηθήσουμε.



```
nodeID	Name
=================
 101	skynet
 394	wiresounds
4328	Astraia
2324	valotas
3751	yorgos
3780	EnDeLeXiO
4175	DaNeR
1923	Alfisti_2
 177	STRATOS_FYSIKO
3389	Spivak
2747	Sigal
 827	MerNion-2
```

Με ένα πρόχειρο scan πιάσαμε τον wiresounds με ικανοποιητικές συνθήκες σύνδεσης. Αν με την πάροδο του χρόνου δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν θα αλλάξει η διεύθυνση στόχευσης προς άλλους πιθανούς clients.

----------


## sbolis

> ```
> nodeID	Name
> =================
>  101	skynet
> ```


Ο Δημήτρης σπουδάζει εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια στη Σουηδία..
FYI:

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DeathDeal
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> nodeID	Name
> =================
>  101	skynet
> ```
> ...


Τι γίνεται, όλοι γνωστοί είμαστε...;

----------


## DeathDeal

00-0E-35-AD-BD-20
00-0E-35-0D-55-91

Αυτές οι δύο mac προσπάθησαν να συνδεθούν στο bb DeathDeal-apari (από την δικιά μου πλευρά), συν κάποιες άλλες που δεν κράτησα στα logs. Ασύνδετοι ή συνδεδεμένοι που είδαν αυτό το link ας επικοινωνήσουν μιας και στου apari υπάρχει επιπλέον εξοπλισμός που κάθεται μπας και βγει κανά extra link. Στην τελική αν πιάνουν το πιάτο μου να γυρίσω το wrt προς αυτούς. Λοιποί ασύνδετοι Ζωγραφιώτες just wake up.

----------


## ngia

> 00-0E-35-AD-BD-20
> 00-0E-35-0D-55-91


Intel είναι, μάλλον κάνα laptop

----------


## MerNion

Αυριο θα κάνω και εγώ scan απο MerNion και MerNion-2 να δούμε αν το πιάνω...

----------


## Vigor

Ένα panelάκι για scannάρισμα ρε παιδιά.... (Νικήτα ακούς...???)  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Πριν από λίγο βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι με το centrino και σε έπιασα με τις ενσωματωμένες κεραίες του με 16 SNR. Θα τα πούμε σύντομα για ΒΒ.  ::

----------


## sbolis

> Ασύνδετοι ή συνδεδεμένοι που είδαν αυτό το link ας επικοινωνήσουν μιας και στου apari υπάρχει επιπλέον εξοπλισμός που κάθεται μπας και βγει κανά extra link.


Δείτε αν από εκεί μπορεί να βγει κάτι προς Χολαργό (πχ. Αργύρης - @rg!) ή
τελοσπάντων προς τα εκεί (πχ. Mernion-2)
Αν χρειαστείτε κάτι, σφυράτε (ξέρω, ξέρω, έχω πει και αλλού..  ::  )

----------


## calamat44

Για σας, είμαι νέος στο τομέα και έχω ένα laptop που βλέπω τον κόμβο σας. Έχεται χόρο για έναν ακόμα user.

----------


## DeathDeal

> Για σας, είμαι νέος στο τομέα και έχω ένα laptop που βλέπω τον κόμβο σας. Έχεται χόρο για έναν ακόμα user.


χαλαρά συνδέεσαι. Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε και πέρα από τον wiresounds κανείς άλλος δεν έχει συνδεθεί. Βάλε στην κάρτα σου ip: 10.26.128.35 mask 255.255.255.224 και gateway 10.26.128.33. Επίσης μιας και υποθέτω έχεις win εκτέλεσε την εξής εντολή απο command promt:



```
route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.26.128.33
```

αλλιώς δεν θα μπορείς να βγεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο. Αν έχεις περισσότερες απορίες κλπ στείλε pm. Εκτός φυσικά αν είναι γενικού ενδιαφέροντος και αφορούν και άλλους.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Επίσης μιας και υποθέτω έχεις win εκτέλεσε την εξής εντολή απο command promt:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> route add -p 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.26.128.33
> ```
> 
> αλλιώς δεν θα μπορείς να βγεις στο υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.


Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται το static route για το 10.0.0.0,μόνο με gw και ένα DNS server θα δουλέψει μια χαρά...Δηλαδή απλή εισαγωγή των στοιχείων που έδωσες στα TCP/IP Properties της ασύρματης κάρτας...Εγώ όταν ήμουν client έτσι λειτουργούσα...

----------


## dti

Νομίζω χρειάζεται εφόσον θέλει να έχει σύνδεση στο inet ταυτόχρονα με το awmn.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Νομίζω χρειάζεται εφόσον θέλει να έχει σύνδεση στο inet ταυτόχρονα με το awmn.


*Φυσικά* και χρειάζεται σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση,αλλά ή δεν το αναφέρει πουθενά αυτό ο φίλος ή εμένα με γελούν τα μάτια μου...

 ::

----------


## fiddler

παιδια πιανω υο awmn-1823 απο το σπιτι μου με το laptop οχι καλα αλλα το πιανω , το θεμα ειναι πως συνδεομαι? Επισης μερικες φορες δεν πιανει . Επισης βρισκω και ενα awmn-913-HS1 αλλα απο οτι καταλωα ειναι bb . Τεσπα πλιζ βοηθειστε με να δω τι μπορω να κανω

----------


## DeathDeal

> παιδια πιανω υο awmn-1823 απο το σπιτι μου με το laptop οχι καλα αλλα το πιανω , το θεμα ειναι πως συνδεομαι? Επισης μερικες φορες δεν πιανει . Επισης βρισκω και ενα awmn-913-HS1 αλλα απο οτι καταλωα ειναι bb . Τεσπα πλιζ βοηθειστε με να δω τι μπορω να κανω


το awmn-913-HS1 είναι κατευθυντικό AP του ngia σε οριζόντια πόλωση. Αναλόγως της θέσης σου μπορείς να διαλέξεις να συνδεθείς σε όποιο σε βολεύει καλύτερα.
Συνεπώς αν δεν έχεις κάνει καταχώρηση της θέσης σου στην nodedb, είναι το πρώτο βήμα για μια γενική εποπτεία της κατάστασης. Πες και σε μας το nodeid σου να δούμε τί γίνεται.
Στη συνέχεια πρέπει να γίνει ένα πιο "δυνατό" scan από την ταράτσα σου και γενικότερα επιτόπιος έλεγχος.
Κάνε για την ώρα το κόλπο με την nodedb και μετά κανονίζουμε την πορεία των πραγμάτων.

και welcome to awmn  ::

----------


## fiddler

βασικα δεν εχω σκοπο να παρω καποιον εξοπλισμο η κατι τετοιο προς το παρον. Κατεβασα το προγραμμα network stumbler και ειδα τις συνδεσεις που εχω. στο 1823 πιανς στα -80dbm ενω στο αλλο πιανω στα -85. Εχω δυνατοτητα να συνδεθω? Εχω κανει καταχώριση στο nodedb ειμαι ο fiddler. Επισης εχω καρτα ενσωματωμένη με τον centrino Που εχω στο φορητό. Πως βάζω τις ρυθμίσεις στην καρτα μου , δεν εχω ιδεά που βάζω αυτές τις ip και τα λοιπα που ελεγες στους προηγουμενους

----------


## acid

1. Η ενσωματωμενη ασυρματη καρτα του φορητου δεν κανει εαν δεν εχει αποσπομενη κεραια

2. Θα χρειαστεις εξωτερικη κεραια για να συνδεθεις(ταρατσα)

3. Πες το nodeid σου νουμερο και οχι το ψευδωνυμο

4. Eφ οσον πιανεις σημα με την ενσωματωμενη,τοτε σιγουρα θα πιανεις με την 
εξωτερικη "καμπανα" οποτε προχωρα αφοβα...

----------


## DeathDeal

Ενεργοποιήθηκε dhcp για απόδοση διευθύνσεων στο εύρος 10.26.128.46-62

----------


## wiresounds

Εδώ και δύο μέρες μπήκε BGP στον κόμβο του DeathDeal.
Το BB του όμως με τον apari είναι ασταθές.

----------


## DeathDeal

Έκανα έλεγχο στον εξοπλισμό και τπτ δεν είναι φθαρμένο από τις πρόσφατες καιρικές συνθήκες. Έκανα και μια μικρή βελτίωση της στόχευσης με apari. Πλέον οι εργασίες πρέπει να μεταφερθούν στον δικό του κόμβο. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό είναι ασαφές καθότι είμαι πνιγμένος μέσα στη βδόμάδα αυτή και λείπει και ο ngia. Υπομονή και προσευχή να μείνει τουλάχιστον σταθερό το link.

Υ.Γ.
Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν συμβαίνει το εξής απίστευτο: όταν πέφτει ο ήλιος πέφτει και το link. It's a kind of magic. Συγκεκριμένα κάνει άπειρα re-associations με χρονική διαφορά μερικά δευτερόλεπτα και από πλευράς μου χάνω εντελώς το d-link που έχω στο bb (λες και σβήνει). Είτε είναι ap η δικιά μου συσκευή είτε του apari (netgear ma311) το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο.Το σήμα και οι αποκρίσεις χρόνου για όσο είναι ζωντανό το link είναι άψογα. Τί λέτε να φταίει? Λέω να ρίξω κανά voodoo άμα δεν επικρατήσει η λογική.

-------------------------------------
Γύρια και το AP στο κανάλι 10
-------------------------------------

----------


## DeathDeal

Όπως κάθε μέρα έτσι και σήμερα 6:12 ακριβώς άρχισε το party  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Αν θέλεις βοήθεια, πες μου.

----------


## iceblade

Από την Κυριακή 29-1-06 μπορώ και εγώ να δω το awmn-1823 (μέσα από το σπίτι) με την wireless built in card της motherboard (00-11-D8-B2-11-C6) , συνδέομαι στο 1Mbps αλλά με very low signal strength, μάλλον είμαι πάρα πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο, έχετε χώρο για άλλον ένα??, χρειάζομαι και πρόταση/βοήθεια για τi εξοπλισμό να πάρω.

----------


## DeathDeal

Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες έχει πέσει ο κόμβος του apari. Επειδή λείπει θα αργήσει κάπως να επανέλθει. Δυστυχώς λείπει και ο ngia για να βγάζαμε μια προσωρινή λύση. Συνεπώς υπομονή. Επίσης όταν με το καλό επανέλθουν τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν οι ip του ap.

----------


## wiresounds

Κανένα νέο από το μέτωπο;
Έχουμε αποκλειστεί!

----------


## DeathDeal

Προσωρινά έγινε link με ngia μέχρι να επανέλθει ο apari. Λογικά όλα πρέπει να δουλεύουν αυτή τη στιγμή. Sorry για την μεγάλη διακοπή. Αργότερα ή τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνουν και οι αλλαγές στο ap. Θα ενημερωθούν όλοι με pm και mail.

----------


## wiresounds

Thanks.
BGP πάντως δεν παίρνω.

----------


## ngia

> Thanks.
> BGP πάντως δεν παίρνω.


σε ανακοινώνω..παίζετε με στατικές..

----------


## DeathDeal

Το link με apari είναι up again. Λογικά όλα θα παίζουν καλύτερα.

----------


## DeathDeal

Το D-Link που υποστήριζε το link με apari είναι νεκρό. Συνεπώς ο κόμβος είναι ξεκρέμαστος μέχρι νεοτέρας. Θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο να δω τι παίζει και να γίνει η απαραίτητη συντήρηση/αντικατάσταση. Ως τότε sorry for the trouble για τους clients μου.

----------


## DeathDeal

Όλα up again. Η πηγή του προβλήματος δεν βρέθηκε οπότε μπορεί να υπάρξουν και άλλα downs.

----------


## DeathDeal

Ο κόμβος είναι πάλι up. Αλλάχτηκε ένα interface.

----------


## erasmospunk

ωραία, μας έλειψες  ::

----------


## yorgos

https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 7&start=30

 ::

----------

